# 5 Reasons Why Alcohol Will Destroy Your Muscle Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I receive emails every single day from aspiring muscle-builders all over the world, and one of the most common questions I???m asked is ???does drinking really affect the muscle growth process???? I???m sorry to say it, but yes, too much alcohol will almost definitely have a significant negative impact on your muscle-building results. Alcohol is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

